# Giant Snakehead Tooth Length



## the fish freak (Mar 16, 2016)

how long is a giant snakehead full grown tooth. and what about a full grown doviis tooth length also?


----------



## the fish freak (Mar 16, 2016)

anyone


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## the fish freak (Mar 16, 2016)

sorry i forgot to ask how many milimeters my fault. can you tell me how many milimeters please

oh also i forgot to tell you that i was wondering how big eachothers teeth are if they were both 28 inches im trying to compare eachothers teeth to get a good picture in my mind of each fish

i didnt mean to ask full grown lets try to make this fair


----------



## the fish freak (Mar 16, 2016)

anyone


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Would depend on the individual fish and its diet... there is no exact answer


----------



## the fish freak (Mar 16, 2016)

do you have any idea what a dovii with naturally large teeth just not crazy long and on a diet of other fishs teeth might be? same for a snakehead not exact answer just idea


----------



## the fish freak (Mar 16, 2016)

think you have an idea


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would say either could be from 5 - 10mm, possibly longer in some cases.


----------



## the fish freak (Mar 16, 2016)

for both or just dovii


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Both, again every fish would be different...


----------



## the fish freak (Mar 16, 2016)

when you said maybe 5 or 10 milimeters i was wondering if you were talking about the snakehead or dovii


----------



## the fish freak (Mar 16, 2016)

oh sorry i wasnt paying attention dont mind that other post


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

i believe snakeheads are illegal in ontario anyway,...but very cool looking fish non the less.


----------

